# he might be brindle



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 8, 2004)

new colt looks like he is at least partly brindle! there are a few dark spots on his hind legs and lower flank, but where his hair is growing out on his underside as it does, the inside of his back legs, his "armpits" behind his elbows and the skin around behind his sheath are coming dark mixed with tan hairs, and they look like tiger stripes packed closely together! Does anyone know where I can go to see photos of foals which were solid color at birth and grew brindle coats later?

I know some foals are born with brindling and then grow out to have normal colors... He seems to have 3 skin colors. black, pink, and a sort of pearly greyish pink in the brindling areas. this is gonna be interesting!!!! If I take pictures can someone help me post them?


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 9, 2004)

researching this little guy's wierd color has brought me to the conclusion that he is showing some characteristics of champagne gene... blue eyes beginning to darken to amber color (just darker flecks in places right now, he is only 3 months old)

"normal" identifiable coat color at birth... he looked like a pale palomino. mottled pinkish brown skin.... all characteristics of champagnes..... ok now the wierd part.... champagnes "usually" shed out to be a lighter color than they are born. He is shedding out to the dusky greyish and tan hairs. He has a very faint very slightly observable chocolatey- silvery dorsal stipe, probably just a normal foal coat... His mother would be called palomino or champagne. she only has one eye, but I believe it is really brown and not amber... Mary help me out here if I am wrong. I believe his dam has a white mane and tail... not creamy like the rest of her body, but I don't remember for sure... The sire was supposedly chestnut with white on face and legs. BUT that means he could have been silver dapple black or smokey black, which would have been considered liver chestnut in most circles.

OK color gurus, he could have all those genes in one package fighting to get out.

will you all try to help me figure out what he "really" is as he sheds out? It is too far into fall to clip him to see "whats underneath" and have him comfortable for the winter. After all he is only 3 months old!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 9, 2004)

I did have a mini mare that had brindle charterictics. You cant see it very well in this pic.






My advice is to go to get info from the B&SEI(BRINDLE & STRIPED EQUINE INTERNATIONAL). http://www.elcascabel.com/bsei.html

Jamie


----------



## Dona (Sep 9, 2004)

Without knowing the "true" genetic colors of the parents....it's basically a "guessing game" as to what genetic color genes your colt carries. The dam, even tho was said to look palomino or champagne, could also be a Silver Chestnut, or Silver Palomino. The sire, which was said to be "Chestnut"....could also be a variety of different colors that just "appear" chestnut...such as Chocolate Silver Dapple ot Silver Chestnut. Obviously, silver is a definite possibility on either of these parents...so is certainly to be considered with the colt.

Since the colt has blue eyes that seem to be turning amber....I would assume that he probably does carry Champagne. But to get Champagne...at least one parent must carry it. Does either of the parents have amber eyes or any other Champagne traits? Remember....foals are often born with dusky pink skin that later darkens...and mayl also go thru many color changes until they settle with their adult coloring.

AND yes....he "could" have all those genes trying to get out!


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 9, 2004)

does anyone know if brindle babies are born looking brindle, or if they start to show when their coats shed out? Do brindles have normal dark eyes or are they hazel too? I have been to every brindle site out there, as well as to every champagne site that I can find. I guess this is a waiting game at this point. sigh. I am not very patient!!!!!


----------



## mcharr36 (Sep 9, 2004)

I bought this colt and his dam at an Amish pony sale. The dam is palomino. Medium gold, with white mane and tail. the one eye she has is dark brown. I contacted the seller about the sire. He was chestnut with lots of chrome. He was gelded shortly after this colt was conceived and his papers destoyed.

It would be very nice if this colt would become a champagne or brindle. I'd bet on champagne first.

If anyone is interested in trying to get a brindle or champagne from this mare she is open and available. I'll be breeding her to my Caspian stallion come spring if I still have her. He is grey, but who knows what color I'll get.

BTW, what did you name him, Deb?


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks Mary! believe it or not. he is now "Patrick". don't know why, that is just what has stuck. LOL


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 9, 2004)

USMCshamusmom said:


> does anyone know if brindle babies are born looking brindle, or if they start to show when their coats shed out? Do brindles have normal dark eyes or are they hazel too? I have been to every brindle site out there, as well as to every champagne site that I can find. I guess this is a waiting game at this point. sigh. I am not very patient!!!!!


If you go onto the site I listed above and go to the brindle pics their are some pictures of horses as foals and when they are older.

Jamie


----------

